# My biting boy took a CHUNK out of my nipple



## Sweet Peak (Oct 31, 2008)

PLEASE HELP.
My 8 mo son was nursing yesterday and took a huge CHUNK out of my nipple.

He is getting his top 2 teeth in (already has his bottom 2).

ANy advice? I am terrified it'll happen again...


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Ouch! Can you watch for signs that he is about to bite and break his latch before hand?


----------



## missjessicajames (Jan 23, 2009)

No advice just a







... My LO still doesn't have teeth but I'll call my LC and see if she has any advice for you........


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

A chunk?!?!







:


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Uh, are you saying literally he bit part of the nipple OFF?


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

Do you need medical treatment?


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope it heals up soon! My only advice would be to nurse from the other side for a while so that it can heal









(I know nothing about losing nipple chunks though - so if someone else gives you different advice then listen to them!!)

PS - this makes me nervous for when little Lincoln gets teeth!!


----------



## Sweet Peak (Oct 31, 2008)

Skin is missing, so in nipple terms, that is a chunk.

It is swollen, scabbed, and painful , I dont think I need medical treatment. It hurts though.

I am just scared half to death that it is going to happen again. I have my pinky right next to his mouth-ready to break the seal.

He tried to do it on the other side today, he did not succeed...

Any tips for preventing this?

It hurts pertty bad


----------



## missjessicajames (Jan 23, 2009)

So i've been worrying about your poor nipple all morning here's what I found on Kelly Mom

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/older-bab...g.html#prevent

and from the LLL

http://www.llli.org/FAQ/bite.html

And here's the kelly mom article about how to treat wounds on your nipple.

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...ing.html#after

I don't know if any of those sites are helpful I hope they are. Hope you feel better soon!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Peak (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks JessicaJames.

I am hurtin. There is a pretty big gash in it. Owe. I just took a shower, that was painful...


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

ouch! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Sweet Peak (Oct 31, 2008)

holy mackeral...it really hurts. i am pumping from that side right now. ouch.


----------



## jitterBug mom (Aug 26, 2008)

Ouch!









My LO only bit me a couple times, and I yelped out loud (involuntarily) and that really startled him. He seemed to understand right away that it hurt me. After yelping in pain I had also taken him off the boob. I then made a sad face and said, "ow, that hurt mama!" The combination of the yelping scaring him, the withdrawal of the goods, and me being sad seemed to really have an effect on him. In fact, I felt terrible one of the times because he actually did a nursing strike afterwards (he has always been a sensitive little guy). I didn't really feel like I was _deliberately_ punishing him (I'm not a yeller!) but in a case like that I felt like my natural pain reaction had the impact.

Now, I do think some babies are just biters, my niece bit my sister a lot and there wasn't much that ever worked, other than my sister eventually getting a sense for when it might happen (often towards the end of a nursing session).


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

ow! I've had that happen, and it hurts like hell for a long time. Don't worry, it's just a stage, he'll grow out of it. In the meantime you need to be extra diligent to break the latch if you see him about to bite.


----------



## Sweet Peak (Oct 31, 2008)

Im walking around the house with one boob hanging out of my tank top. Clothing hurts too much. I have it coverd in Lasonith. Hopefully no one knocks on the door!


----------



## PudnHead (Aug 25, 2005)

I had a something similar happen when my son was 12 months, but it was an open wound. It got worse with pumping and I am a WOHM so I had to pump. One thing that helped was to change nursing positions. You may have to try a few, but I found one that made it more bearable. I want to say that changed positions so that his tongue would hit the wound area and it didn't pull as much.

I also used the normal saline solution rinse from Kellymom (another poster give you the link). Even though it is salt, it didn't sting. It helped heal the wound very quickly.

Other things I tried was tylenol and ice pack.

Good luck


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweet Peak* 
Im walking around the house with one boob hanging out of my tank top. Clothing hurts too much. I have it coverd in Lasonith. Hopefully no one knocks on the door!

Hopefully you remember your boob is out before you answer it!


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
Hopefully you remember your boob is out before you answer it!

















Yeah, I did this before. I'm small breasted, and just my nipple and above basically was out, but still. It was a maintenance man and I still hold on to the hope that he didn't notice.









op, I hope you heal up quickly. I'd definitely try the salt soaks.


----------



## Sweet Peak (Oct 31, 2008)

salt soaks and lasonith (sp?) are sort of helping.
I am so scared it'll happen again...


----------



## missjessicajames (Jan 23, 2009)

Hoping you did flash anyone today! Glad you're finding some relief, keep us posted as you heal!!!


----------

